#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  hahahhaha

## kastor16

het lijkt me eerlijk gezegd wel leuk om een keer met de fiets naar marokko te gaan toch ofniet???????????? beter dan elke jaar naar marokko mat de autoooooooo!hahahahahahaha  :duizelig:

----------


## fatiha85

Hebben mensen niets te doen ofzo?????

----------


## nesrin

er bestaan toch veel domme mensen op deze wereld

----------


## berbersoogje

Dat kleine stukje met de fiets?? Waarom???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NOURIE

Je kan nog altijd nog gaan lopen naar Marokko,of zwemmen.

----------


## berbersoogje

Nesrin, daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens!

----------


## Miss_Lopez

Nou Kastor, als jij denk dat het leuk is zou ik zeggen, probeer het eens ik ben al vast benieuwd hoe het zal aflopen !!!!  :wohaa:  









LOVE Can Be Magic.....But Magic Is Just An Illusion

----------

